# Apple Watch Photo of the Day Thread



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Similar to “WRUW Today” threads, apple watches have a variety of different bands, sizes, colors, dials, etc. 

Hopefully this catches on, but share your “WRUW Today Apple Watch” photos!

Here’s my combo for today:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

A few days off, but here's when I stopped by the bowling alley to skip rush hour last week.

The Shortcuts complication is there to make it easy to access a couple Shortcuts I wrote -- one to turn off all the watch's radios when going into the office, and another to turn them back on after work.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

AW6 product Red but with a bronze case and dark blue leather strap


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


>


That new face looks _great_.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> That new face looks _great_.


I really like it! I’m definitely a “complications” person, but for a simple face with a date, this is my favorite.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That new face looks _great_.


Yeah, that’s a cleverly designed watch face. Was wondering why nobody thought to design something like that on a mechanical watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Going retro with my original favorite face — Utility with just 12-3-6-9 to balance legibility and clean style — and the original Sport band.

This specific band is truly OG. See how the fastening pin is plain steel and not gray or black? I got it with my stainless first-gen, and it was available with that pin less than a year until the Space Black models were released.


----------



## emj84 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The white strap that I got with my Series 2 (a gracious AppleCare replacement when I dropped and broke my S0) plus one of the faces that debuted with watchOS 3. Norman's keeping a lookout.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's mine, with a replacement leather strap off of eBay (I know, the lugs are the wrong color - I have another one on order...).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My Nike edition S4 configured as I got it a little over two years ago. Still runs fine — battery lasts from when I charge it at my desk in the morning through overnight to wake me up the next day. Its "Ion-X" glass definitely isn't as scratchproof as the sapphire was on my S0 or S2, but it's been good enough for my expectation of a three- to four-year ownership.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Spamming this thread


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Earlier today, waiting for MrsBS to finish at her school lab. Newest strap ($30 on Amazon) and a dial from the latest OS.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Earlier today, waiting for MrsBS to finish at her school lab. Newest strap ($30 on Amazon) and a dial from the latest OS.
> 
> View attachment 16237211


I do _really_ like the new Worldtimer face!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I do _really_ like the new Worldtimer face!


I also like how it adjusts the day/night line during the year, matching the tilt of Earth's axis.


----------

